# Pioneer4you IPV D2 75W



## gotama (18/8/15)

Hi Guys,

Has anybody had experience with the Pioneer4you IPV D2 75W. I want to buy one but wouldnt mind some insight as to those who have experience with it. Should i get it, or atleast what are my options, Is the Smok M80 a good alternative?

Also why is the IPV D2 so cheap compared to other IPV's with similar wattage?

Also what is the best battery to buy with this device?

But any advice would be appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## Dave (18/8/15)

I have had one for about a week now.

So far its been a decent little mod and hasn't given any issues. The build quality and feel, IMO, is as good if not better than some of the more expensive IPV range.

The menu functions are easy to figure out/operate and it works flawlessly in both TC and Power (kanthal) mode.

I would not compare it to the Smok M80, but rather the Sig 75w TC or the new Kooper TC mod.

Currently I'm running Efest's new 2800 mah battery, but any equivalent batt (Sony VTC4 or Samsung Smurf) would do the trick.

Hope this helps a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/15)

Hi @gotama 

The smok M80 has a built in battery, that could account for the extra cost. Also keep in mind that the M80 is not a true Temperature Sensing device. Don't let the "Temperature Control" marketing gimmick fool you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gotama (18/8/15)

Ok cool, Ive done a bit of research on the batteries as well so probably gonna go with the samsung ones.

Now i need to research how nickel builds work... I like the fact that the ipv d2 supports all these different builds.. Looking forward to it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (18/8/15)

I have a smok 80 as well. build quality is better on the d2 and as they told u tc is not up to scratch on it . nice mod , small but plenty battery . u cant change them thou. IMO i would go for the d2 . I have a shark as well and love it but i would get the d2 over that as well so far

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Sn00py (18/8/15)

Hi there I guess all experiences are good in what guys have explained. I have two IPV minis Version 1 and 2 they are strong robust and heavy. I need to tell you that they also last as long as you are not clumsy. I had both fall thus far and the one lost a charging point. But still works well. That is version 1. IPV 2 has for some reason stopped working but charges my batteries. So I was planing to buy a smaller mod and that was for my wife anyway. I got around to it and I am fairly happy with what she has. The charging isn't as good as IPV but I much prefer smaller lighter mods. So as long as you know you need to be careful you should be good.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (19/8/15)

gotama said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anybody had experience with the Pioneer4you IPV D2 75W. I want to buy one but wouldnt mind some insight as to those who have experience with it. Should i get it, or atleast what are my options, Is the Smok M80 a good alternative?
> 
> ...


I don't own one but do own a ipvmini 70w and have put it through the ringer, good little unit.The D2 is quite similar only more advanced.I have done a lot of research on the D2 and wouldn't hesitate to get one if I did not own an ipv4.Ipv 4You has cheap prices but the overall market on mods seem to be trending that way, but who's complaining? As for a battery I recommend an LG he4 or hg2

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sn00py (19/8/15)

Oh yes one thing I forgot to say, they pick up scratches pretty easy... You best buy a cover or something protective if you like it to always look good. You could also polish like most do with them after a while. I think the polish look is great though...


----------



## gotama (19/8/15)

Sn00py said:


> Oh yes one thing I forgot to say, they pick up scratches pretty easy... You best buy a cover or something protective if you like it to always look good. You could also polish like most do with them after a while. I think the polish look is great though...



What kind of polish do you use?


----------



## andro (19/8/15)

vghjk


gotama said:


> What kind of polish do you use?


I use a dremel and autosol paste for all my polish

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## andro (19/8/15)

and i notiched that if i polished to mirror first , after small scratches with a rough wheel and after polish by hands with a bit of brasso is the best , because it keep the nice look but is not a fingerprint magnet

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sn00py (19/8/15)

I like meguiars polish for most things, though if you want to get something else feel free. I also do toothpaste with polishing of to strip these types of low quality paints. It is cheap easy and you then know if it is worth it... So do a small portion round the bottom first. generally that is where I would start. Apply and leave it for as long as you like or it dries is good for me. Rub it off with a cloth and see what you going to get. Again the entry level tooth paste if you going that route. Plain white Colgate the smallest tube. Works well on bikes and exhausts as well as any silver or polished car parts tooo....

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Petrus (21/8/15)

Do you need a external charger to charge batteries for this device?


----------



## Deckie (21/8/15)

Petrus said:


> Do you need a external charger to charge batteries for this device?


No, it has a charging port & comes with the relevant USB cable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## element0709 (21/8/15)

device comes with silicon sleeve btw. very nice device, only issue I found is that the ohm reading jumps up when firing. even after you lock it. although some guys say as long as I am getting a constant vape the ohm is locked.

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave (21/8/15)

element0709 said:


> device comes with silicon sleeve btw. very nice device, only issue I found is that the ohm reading jumps up when firing. even after you lock it. although some guys say as long as I am getting a constant vape the ohm is locked.
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk



It is strange, I have experienced it too, but it makes no difference to the quality of vape so it must be locked.


----------



## Nooby (21/8/15)

Your desired ohm is locked in when pressing both +-. However, when firing, it displays a live actual reading of the current resistance. In other words, totally normal and works as it should


----------



## deepest (21/8/15)

element0709 said:


> device comes with silicon sleeve btw. very nice device, only issue I found is that the ohm reading jumps up when firing. even after you lock it. although some guys say as long as I am getting a constant vape the ohm is locked.
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk



It seem to lock the resistance but displays a realtime resistance so it appears to not be locked. This has been proven by some of the guys on the forum getting dry coil errors when the resistance has not been locked with Ni coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

